# Would you like to be famous?



## David Phillips (Jun 26, 2017)

Tchaikovsky knew what it was like to be an unknown and also very famous. After experiencing both situations in his life he thought it was preferable not to be famous. Do you agree?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Are you suggesting that Tchaikovsky would have preferred a more Modest life like his brother had? 

I probably wouldn't want to live like a famous pop star or someone like that. Sure, they make a lot of money, but they also have very little privacy. Then again, with all the data gathering going on online, I'm not sure if any of us have much privacy these days.  

But, yeah, I guess I'd take the money without all the attention. Unfortunately, I get attention without getting any money here on the Community Forum.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I already am famous.


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Absolutely not. I am quite a reserved individual and could not deal with getting hassled every time I walked out of the front door. This is why, on the occasions when I have seen celebrities out and about (i.e. going about their daily business rather than "working", in which case they're fair game as far as I'm concerned) I have studiously ignored them.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

chill782002 said:


> Absolutely not. I am quite a reserved individual and could not deal with getting hassled every time I walked out of the front door.


There is one guaranteed way to assure anonymity: Become a famous composer of modern classical music.

Now you might say, "Klassik, isn't it an oxymoron to say that the key to anonymity is to become famous?"

Is it really an oxymoron though? It seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

I'm almost famous. It's a preferred state!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

David Phillips said:


> Tchaikovsky knew what it was like to be an unknown and also very famous. After experiencing both situations in his life he thought it was preferable not to be famous. Do you agree?


Well, having been at least locally famous for several years, usually in February, Black History Month (shortest month of the year, of course ), I admit to liking the attention, although I wish it were accompanied by $. But it does give me a platform and the opportunity to raise unresolved issues to new audiences, so it does have some value. However, for most of the year, I live in well deserved obscurity. I like that, too.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Peter Ilyich got it dead right. Why would one want fame when one can languish in well deserved obscurity.:lol:

Sorry Znapschatz, didn't notice your post when I used the expression 'well deserved obscurity'. Although to be fair, it is a pretty common phrase.:tiphat:


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Barbebleu said:


> Peter Ilyich got it dead right. Why would one want fame when one can languish in well deserved obscurity.:lol:
> 
> Sorry Znapschatz, didn't notice your post when I used the expression 'well deserved obscurity'. Although to be fair, it is a pretty common phrase.:tiphat:


Common enough that I don't take it personally.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I am not "famous" ... but I am well known within local professional circles. 

I much rather prefer not being in the spot light or center of attention. Freaks me out!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

No. I value both my time and privacy, both of which could be misinterpreted if I didn't play the attention-seeking, photo opportunity-grabbing celebrity card. Better for me to be unknown, but not famous for wanting to remain unknown.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

How about being famous and infamous at the same time, then you would be balanced


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Like the money in a bank says; "I want to be a loan."


----------



## Tennessee Dave (Mar 30, 2018)

Depends on why one is famous.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

,,,sadly... if i was famous in my lifetime... i would probably request a time machine to be built and tell my self... "tone it down a little... you know what happens to famous people in this day and age."

which i do vaguely remember someone who looked like me... telling me... "what ever you do, don't get famous."


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Yes, remember Tom Markle.......................


----------



## nenopro (Jan 26, 2019)

Being famous is ok especially when the person is mature enough and knows how to deal with it. But not Tom Cruise famous, i think that can be toxic.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I get embarrassed too easily so I wouldn't want to be famous; but I'd like to have written something that would deserve to make me famous. A pseudonym is the obvious answer.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

On friday a former student came into my room at school with 3 new classmates. They had some fun assignments at her new school and one was to take a selfie with a celebrity...Wow! I already am famous


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I do like the idea of fame it frightens me and I often do not enter music festivals for this reason. My Aunt is a famous Opera singer (I will keep her name secret please) but I see the effect on her life.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> I get embarrassed too easily so I wouldn't want to be famous; but I'd like to have written something that would deserve to make me famous. A pseudonym is the obvious answer.


Banksy?..........


----------

